# 3D setup doesn't work



## Morenus (Feb 8, 2014)

Good morning… I’d like to submit a really strange problem and I can’t figure out where the solution could be…

Consider this setup:
Marantz BD5007 Blu Ray player
HDMI 1.3 cable to a Marantz SR6006 A/V receiver
No video processing configured on the receiver
HDMI Out 1 to a HDMI 1.2 only splitter with CAT5e extender
HDMI output of the splitter to a Sony VPL-HW15 projector
CAT5 output of the splitter to a LG 3D LED TV

Despite the poor specification of the splitter (HDMI 1.2), It handles 3D signals; in this configuration all works: when the projector is on it displays the message that it can’t handle 3D signal (that's OK); when I turn it off and turn on the TV, 3D works like a charm.

Now change the BD player with a poor Sony BDP-S4200 and the projector with an Optoma HD50 with 3D receiver. All the other components and cables ramain the same… conclusion: no more 3D with the known message, neither on TV, nor on vpr.
I made some try:
1. On the Marantz: HDMI Out 1 to the splitter and TV; HDMI Out 2 to the projector and both Monitor out configured: nothing changes.
2. Same as before but with only the Monitor Out 2 active: purple image and 3D doesn’t work.
3. Changed the BD cable with a 1.4 one and removed the splitter, so only BD-Marantz-VPR: still no 3D
4. Pure direct on Marantz: no 3D
5. Direct connection between BD Player and VPR: it works… but have to change color space to RGB because of purple image in default YPbPr

Any ideas?
I used the same BD player and some receiver in other setup and it worked like a charm with both TV (Sony, LG) and projectors (Optoma, Sony, JVC) with same cable manifacturers

Thanks in advance,
best regards.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

It sound's like your original connection arrangement should work fine (as you expected). Have you tried the original setup and just change out_* one*_ component at a time (the BD player OR the projector)? It's possible that the new BD player may require a different handshake compared to your old one. Now that you have two 3D displays plugged into the splitter, it could be creating a conflict of some kind. Go back to exactly the same setup that originally worked but with both new components (BD player and 3D projector). Try disconnecting the projector and see if the TV will work and visa-versa. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Morenus (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I tried it by disconnecting the new projector and leaving only the TV that worked, but It doesn't work anymore. Than I made the opposite try: I disconnected the TV and splitter and connected only the BD to Receiver and then to VPR. Nothing. It seems like concurrent factors are causing the problem...
But in another setup, the same BD and same receiver worked with another TV (direct connection, no CAT5).
Now I will try with a shorter cable between the receiver and the projector: I will tell you. Really strange...


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

To troubleshoot this situation, we need to go back to the arrangement that worked. Do you still have the previous 5007 BD player so we can do that?

It's beginning to sound like the issue is with the new BD player. What you need to do is go back to your prevous arrangement only with the new projector and see if it works using the old BD player which produced the message on your projector and worked with the 3D TV.

Then, swap out the BD player and see if that causes the 3D TV to quit.


----------



## Morenus (Feb 8, 2014)

No the Marantz has been sold... but I used the same Sony (and also previous models) in other setup with the same Marantz A/V receiver (600x, 500x and 700x series) and also same cables without any issue.
And also sound strange that the BD with direct connection to the VPR (without passing through the receiver) works fine... 
I also tried different video format but nothing changes. It looks like the EDID got lost somewhere between the BD and the receiver, but there is no logical reason for that. I need to try another 3D source...


----------



## Morenus (Feb 8, 2014)

After a dozen of other tests I found the solution... or better, the workaround. RGB. 
It sounds like a BD player problem but if so, again, It should not work also by direct connection to the display...
So I will keep YCbCr for 2D movies (99,99%) and for that 0,01 I will move to RGB. Really strange... It's the first time I had a problem like this. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you found a work-around Morenus. I have one system similar to yours minus the AVR and with a second splitter for a 2D monitor. I couldn't get it to work for the 3D TV no matter how I tried until I completely disconnected the 2D monitor from the second splitter (the 2D projector was also disconnected at the time). Turning the 2D monitor off, and even unplugging it would still disable 3D and I would get the message that the display device was not compatible with the disc when I tried playing 3D content on my BD player. It could be something like that and your new BD player is a bit more picky about what's attached downline.

That said, there is a device called the HDMI doctor (around $120US) which can be used to copy the EDID of the 3D projector (or the 3D TV) and inject it at the BD player output, making the BD player think it's attached to a 3D capable display regardless of the downstream connections. Once you copy the desired EDID, the device goes in the line and reports that EDID backstream when handshaking takes place. Might be worth a try.

HDMI is a bummer!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Probably not an EDID issue. Most likely an HDCP key issue. An hd-sync will probably fix the problem though.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe like this one - similar to the HDMI Doctor.

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hdmi-edid-corrector-emulator.html?ref=lexity&_vs=google&_vm=productsearch&gclid=CPfYhsOygccCFQQHaQodVmkDmQ


----------



## Morenus (Feb 8, 2014)

well... instead of adding 120$ for overcoming entry level player limits... probably I should better take a middle level player like the Marantz again... 
Thanks for the advice. 
I agree, HDMI is a bummer, but choosing the right components and good cables always saved me... until now 
Thanks again


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, going to a mid-scale or higher player doesn't guarantee success. "Upgrades" being forced upon the industry are sometimes the culprit and not the amount of money you throw at buying a player. One example is Cinavia (which really isn't an "upgrade" at all). Most of this is about content protection but it makes product use for the consumer less friendly and contributes to problems like you're seeing.

Glad to provide the advice though I don't know how much it helped, but hope you find a better solution in the future. Sometimes there is an "Ah Ha moment".:T


----------

